# 12 volt coffee grinder?



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone know of such a thing?
Being rather fond of a "decent" cup of coffee, espresso for me and a latte for Mrs Mixyblob, we always grind our own coffee to use in our Aeropress.
In our previous Hobby we had an inverter so we took our home grinder with us and it worked a treat.
Our new Hobby doesn't have an inverter and I don't particularly want to fit one just so we can use a grinder. 
All our other every day stuff runs on either gas or 12 volts, so we never used the inverter, other than for the grinder.
The other alternative is to graft a 12volt motor onto a hand grinder :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have an excellent hand coffee grinder. I believe we got it, very many years ago, from somewhere like Whittards.

Very eco-friendly too !

G

Edit: looks like this but the bowl is ceramic:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/La-Cafetiere-Coffee-Mill-Black/dp/B0000AN3RU


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Bet they don't draw much current and only on for a few seconds. Why not consider a small inverter and use a mains grinder? Then you also have a small inverter for any other minor mains stuff you have (may have).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We too like to have freshly ground, and a 300w inverter running from the cig socket is fine, we previously had a hand grinder too.

We like to percolate ours on the hob, using the old fashioned glass topped type, makes lovely old noises and a wonderful smell.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

What about this instead?

Handpresso

It's not a grinder, it's an espresso machine.

I've got the ESE pod version and it's brilliant.

We have a manual milk frother so SWMBO can have cappucinos!

w


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*coffe*



wilse said:


> What about this instead?
> 
> Handpresso
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

wilse said:


> What about this instead?
> Handpresso


From their website . . .

"The World's first eco-friendly, non-electrical coffee machine . . . "

Eco-friendly?? How do you heat up the water then? 8O

Dave


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: coffe*



teemyob said:


> wilse said:
> 
> 
> > What about this instead?
> ...


Nice things cost money.

And if you like espresso's nothing comes close for the money.

Is it really that much, when we spend 10's of thousands on glorified vans?

As for eco friendly, I only burn cow pats to heat the water


----------



## BiancaM (Nov 1, 2012)

*Handpresso is a joke*

Actually I have an Handpresso and is not working on my boat! And the waiting time between two coffees is toooo long. So, this year I was lucky and I found a perfect 12V espresso machine in Florida. So, my vacation was my salvation :lol: :lol: 
I like the Italbrew 12V espresso machine because looks like a pro, is using espresso pods which gives me a clean way to have my coffee, my perfect coffee. On the trips with my friends to Vegas my espresso machine is A MUST HAVE 8O My mom ordered one last week from their website, but they have a waiting list for this particular machine, so she's hoping that she will have it till Christmas. It will be my father's present :wink:


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Have you seen the Porlex grinder? 
http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2180
They are supposed to fit inside the Aeropress to store to save space.
If anyone likes real coffee the Aeropress beats anything else hands down, the 12v machine mentioned looks ok if you like pods but this isn't real coffee, it also weighs 7kg where the Aeropress will fit in your coat pocket and uses no electric.
http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/brewers/products/aerobie-aeropress-coffee-espresso-maker
If you want a change from supermarket coffee then have a look at 
http://www.hasbean.co.uk/
I use the subscription service and get a bag of beans delivered every Saturday, it's a real treat to see what arrives.
You can then go to their video blog to watch the tasting video as you try it.
It's like fine wine tasting but with coffee 
Here is a video to show the Aeropress in action.





James


----------



## BiancaM (Nov 1, 2012)

With the French coffee presser is much easier and taste better... Anyway, I was thinking that someone would be interested in a REAL espresso coffee. Talking about espresso coffee pod, they are maded by many master roasters in Italy, where espresso was first introduced. Of course, in the market you find many kinds (from the best to...ok taste and quality). We are talking about two different thingsne is real espresso, the one you are talking about looks like regular brew. To make an espresso you definetely need an espresso machine, and for regular brew you need a gadget like aeropress or a regular french press.
I love espresso and I love my machine because it gives me the possibility to have my espresso anywhere and anytime I want.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

http://www.icoffeemobile.com/

Carol


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I like fresh coffee too - even when I'm on the road in the motorhome, I use a 240v coffee bean grinder & just plug it into the inverter . . only takes 10 or so seconds & not too much out of the leisure batteries


----------

